# animierte spielzüge



## kernschmelze (7. März 2005)

Hoffe, dass ich hier richtig gelandet bin. Erstmal kurze Einleitung zum Thema. Ich spiele leidenschaftlich gern Handball und auch im Handball gibt es Spielzüge. Diese würde ich jetzt gerne als eine Art Animation erstellen. Das heißt jeder Spieler kann sich ansehen wie er zu laufen hat und was seine Mitspeiler erledigen. Genauso möchte ich die Abwehr gestallten. Es ist eine Hälfte des Handballspielfeldes zu sehen, auf der sich dann Punkte (Spieler und Spielball) bewegen sollen. Kann mir einer erklären wie genau ich das erstellen kann und mit welchen Programm am besten. Habe da als erstes an flash mx 2004 von Macromedia gedacht.


----------



## goela (7. März 2005)

Eine Kombination aus real gedrehten Spielzügen und Computergrafik (Linen, Pfeile usw.)?

Dafür gibt es After Effects und ähnliches!


----------



## kernschmelze (7. März 2005)

Nein, so hatte ich das nicht gemeint. Ich hab da eher an eine komplette Animation gedacht. Wie ein weisses Blatt, auf das du einen Spielzug einzeichnest.


----------



## goela (8. März 2005)

Gut, sowas könntest Du ebenfalls mit AE oder ähnlichen Programmen machen. Sicherlich kann man dies auch mit Flash realisieren.


----------



## kernschmelze (8. März 2005)

Gut, nur das Problem ist, dass ich mich mit AE und flash nicht so auskenne. ein ähnliches Tutorial würde da vielleicht helfen?


----------



## MrMo (8. März 2005)

Hi,

dafür würde ich dir das empfehlen:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials88630.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## kernschmelze (10. März 2005)

Das von dir empfohlene Tutorial ist sehr hilfreich gewesen, einiziges Porblem, was ich jetzt habe, es folgendes:

Wie bekomme ich die Handballlinien hin? 

Wie bekomme ich die Körper hin die sich bewegene

Könnte man es so animieren, dass die Körper, die sich bewegen einen Streifen hinterlassen, an dem man dann besser die Laufwege verfolgen kann?

P.S. vielen dank für die Hilfe. Bin komplett neu in der Szene und brauche daher bissel Aufbauhilfe und das nicht nur in AE :suspekt:


----------

